# Rubbish tip, Fundao area?



## christopherdouglas (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi all,
I'm using 'centro de recolha de lixo e fundao' to try to find a rubbish tip near Fundao and getting nowhere ?
We have a couple of trailers full of metal (cans, tins) and plastic (bottles, large tubs, sheet) to dispose of.
Any ideas anyone?
Cheers,
Chris


----------

